

Who has the most electoral votes right now - c_t_montgomery
http://www.whoisthepresidentrightnow.com/

======
coderdude
Start building your next app around their undocumented API:
<http://www.whoisthepresidentrightnow.com/election-data>

------
bitops
Technically speaking, Barack Obama is the president until next year. But, it
would be interesting to know more about sites like this one -- how they poll
realtime data, which sources they trust, etc.

Just calling the election based on "right now" is just for political
adrenaline junkies. YMMV.

------
gyepi
Given that the process is still unfolding, a single page site around a single,
albeit moving, data point is slightly amusing. However, I fail to any other
point to it.

------
Tyrant505
Vague to say the least given the counting process. Obama has clearly won
already by taking Florida.

~~~
endianswap
Depends on Iowa and Nevada, but yes it's unlikely that Obama loses.

------
Cieplak
Press refresh several times. It will cycle between the presidents, even though
the number of electoral votes do not change.

~~~
rocky1138
Maybe they fixed the bug in between the time you posted this and when I tried
it. It never changed for me, even after numerous refreshes (refreshi?).

------
jwilliams
Should really quote a source? or sources?

~~~
nrkn
Suspect it's <http://elections.huffingtonpost.com/2012/results>

edit: or the same source as huffpost at least

------
jeffehobbs
This is bullshit.

